# Corallife Biocube 14?



## WHYISPY (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm thinking of finally starting a saltwater tank after 5 long months of research, and I still barely know about the hobby. To get my feet wet (no pun intended) I was thinking of starting out with a Coralife Biocube 14 Gallon just to get a feel for it. Would that be a good choice? If there are better kits, please post them. 

Since it's a 14 gallon I was thinking of just filling it up with some corals here and there, maybe even a bubble tip anemone then just fill the rest with live rock. My kids really loved Finding Nemo so maybe a pair of Ocellaris Clownfish and 1 Blue Hepatus Tang, or would that be too much?

For the Clean Up crew after the Nitrate cycle, I recall someone saying a rule of thumb is 1 turbo snail per gallon. Is this accurate? I was thinking of just a few Turbo Snails-1 Red Chocolate Chip Starfish-Some cleaner shrimp-1 red legged Hermit Crab

If you could maybe give me a comprehensive list of corals, anemones, lighting ideas, tank modifications, and other livestock ideas that would be great.

Thanks


----------



## mike88 (Apr 30, 2012)

your dreams are grand but not realistic. I dont mean to come off rude but for a pair of oscelaris clownfish you need at least 30 gallons, for a Blue tang you are going to need a minimum of 65 gallons as they are really free swimming fish. 

If you have your heart set on a 14 gallon nano cube you should consider just sticking to a few small inverts and some coral.... maybe a goby of some sort as they are bottom dwellers and tend to need less space. 

unfortunately with saltwater aquariums it is very difficult to just get your feet wet because if you are not willing to "dive in" and invest a lot of money, time, and heartache you will never really get to experience the good side... have a small ocean in your home.


----------



## bveister (Aug 9, 2011)

mike88 said:


> unfortunately with saltwater aquariums it is very difficult to just get your feet wet because if you are not willing to "dive in" and invest a lot of money, time, and heartache you will never really get to experience the good side... have a small ocean in your home.


+1 Mike

WHYISPY that's why I've been researching since December, working extra and saving money, and starting big (80 gallon).


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Not quite; all in one nanos are great starter tanks if the hobbyist is willing to do more daily work, and fish like cardinals, clowns, and clown gobys are great fish for them! All the same, for the price of a nano, you can easily find a used tank WITH STOCK on craigslist. It all comes down to what you want.


----------

